# Roger took apart the Z7



## Berowne (Oct 31, 2018)

Uncle Rog's new Blog-Post: Teardown of the Nikon Z7 Mirrorless Camera

Greetings Andy


----------



## Berowne (Oct 31, 2018)

Some conclusions: 
* Weather-Sealing is realy good. 
* the Sensor-IBIS Unit is pretty robust. 
* Roger considers the overall construction to be neet and well thought out. 

Dispite Uncle Rog confesses, that his "life revolves around mocking Nikon for having actual wires (how 80’s) winding hither and yon in the camera" he summs up, that the Z7 is "the best built mirrorless full-frame camera we’ve taken apart." 

Compare this Blog-Post BTW with that of Kolarivisions: NIKON Z7 DISASSEMBLY AND TEARDOWN.

Greetings Andy


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 31, 2018)

Canon engineers are taking notes.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Some conclusions:
> * Weather-Sealing is realy good.
> * the Sensor-IBIS Unit is pretty robust.
> * Roger considers the overall construction to be neet and well thought out.
> ...


I like Kolarivisions: "This is shaping up to be the war to end all camera tech wars, and it’s only just beginning."
The next round of mirrorless could be very interesting, and it's good to have the company wars because we will be the winners.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2018)

Nikon was in a position that was pretty shaky, and they really knew they had to do it right. Build quality was something they could do, even if it cost $100 more, but performance is a more difficult thing, these cameras are operating as best they can with the technology and price point available to designers. There are always trade-offs.

I'm one who had been disappointed in a high end Nikon DSLR and even more with their lenses, so I am not likely to try again. Canon tends to be conservative, sticking to lower performance and emphasizing low cost to produce and maintain. Their cameras are very solid and work very well, but do not pickup on new technologies unless they see a clear advantage or a high customer demand.

That philosophy is what put them into the market leadership role and they are pulling away, so its not likely to change.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Andy!


----------



## JBSF (Oct 31, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Canon engineers are taking notes.



Yes. They will start using wires.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 1, 2018)

JBSF said:


> Yes. They will start using wires.


Or better yet, IBIS. And the quality of work that impressed even somebody who has done many, many tear-downs.


----------

